# Natural Instincts Taster



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone from the Roundhay Meet had tried their NI samples and what they/ their dogs thought of it. I still have some left to fetch to Loughborough next week x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley and Holly would love to try an NI sample when we meet up at Loughborough next week,


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorted


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thankyou, luv Bayley and Holly


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a great idea NI samples ... 

On the subject of BARF we have put up our first poll today about BARF on the blog ... your votes would be appreciated ... this is something that we all have an opinion on 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/do-you-approve-of-the-barf-diet/

We are going to be doing a series of polls about various dog related topics over the next few months, to build a profile of the current feelings of Cockapoo owners in general, which be interesting, so please join in .... your vote counts


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> What a great idea NI samples ...
> 
> On the subject of BARF we have put up our first poll today about BARF on the blog ... your votes would be appreciated ... this is something that we all have an opinion on
> 
> ...


Brill, I just voted. You'll never guess which way


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too lol x


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Karen, thanks so much for the sample of NI... I took it home for Dexter and all the way ( that is until he felll asleep ) his nose was twitching.I tried him with a small amount and to be fair he did need coaxing, but he seemed to manage Ok. But sadly the next morning he was not at all impressed- I have no idea why. Interestingly though he did enjoy those treats you gave me though .
Many thanks for bringing them--- particularly up that hill, 
Regards, Lesley and Dexter


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh thats a shame Lesley ... but glad he liked his beef jerky. It was lovely to meet you both and your daughter


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Karen , 
I see on another thread that you will hopefully be coming across the pennines to a possible north west meeting... that is very generous of you. Looking forward to a proper catch up.
Lesley and Dexter


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi - can't remember if you said I could give the chicken one to Daisy (13 weeks)?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I told NI that there would be puppies there and they said we'll just send chicken so I assume it must be ok.... not sure what the difference is really, sorry x


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Karen,
The samples we had from you looked like the country banquet and the green tripe sticks and I must say poppy didn't seem so keen on the country banquet (it smelt quite sweet and seemed to have a lot more ingredients in it) She is used to the puppy chicken. However the tripe sticks went down a treat, so will certainly buy some more of those. thanks very much for the samples. x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Karen my two loved the samples. But they will eat anything (sandwiches, cakes, jelly baby's). 
You would not believe how hard work it was to get them too eat at first.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

strof51 said:


> Karen my two loved the samples. But they will eat anything (sandwiches, cakes, jelly baby's).
> You would not believe how hard work it was to get them too eat at first.


I believe you thousands would nt


----------

